# jumper hunter courses contest



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

come on guys


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is a jumper course I did for a friend's schooling/fun show. Sorry for the really bad quality. I had to use my camera to take a picture of my laptop screen.


----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

thabk you so much


----------

